# groover cleaning in slc, ut



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone have a recommendation on where to clean a groover in SLC?


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

There is no service that will do it anymore that I know of - used to ba an outfit with an "A" in their name on South Main but no more. I take mine to State Trailer Supply off Redwood Road at about 3500 South - it's free. Try to go early in morning and NOT on weekend if you don't want to wait in a line of RV's...


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

If by clean you mean dump yourself, I take mine to Cottonwood Improvement District at highland & about 8600 S. It's the water office where I send my water bill to. There are 2 dump holes with hoses and it's free.
Also, this website is helpful
https://www.rvdumps.com/utah/


----------



## Altahills (Feb 5, 2013)

I take mine to A Company Portable Restrooms in Magna. They are right off 201.
I think they charge about $10 and they do a nice job while you wait.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

blueotter said:


> If by clean you mean dump yourself, I take mine to Cottonwood Improvement District at highland & about 8600 S. It's the water office where I send my water bill to. There are 2 dump holes with hoses and it's free.
> Also, this website is helpful
> https://www.rvdumps.com/utah/



This is exactly what I do and where my bills go, so I figure I might as well use it. Most of the time it's not very busy and last time I went had brand new hoses.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

60 N Temple, Salt Lake City, UT 84150


----------



## tetonadam (Apr 30, 2019)

Try the Mormon Temple. 
Its right downtown, you can't miss it.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 9, 2017)

Honey Bucket. Take it to their facility and they clean it for you. About $40 for a complete clean or $25 just to vacuum it out

Sent from my SM-G950U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## UTMIKE (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks all, ended up cleaning it at the KOA, but will remember these for next go-round


----------

